# Merry Christmas 2021



## Susquatch (Dec 24, 2021)

I've been told by my SWMBO that it's bedtime. We have two of my kids and their kids coming for Christmas tomorrow and the other two and theirs on Sunday.  I won't be on line for much longer. 

Therefore, I wanted to start a Merry Christmas thread for everyone to use as they wish or not. 

For my own part, I am grateful for having found this forum and gotten to know some wonderful and talented people. My life is better for what you have all done for me. 

Merry Christmas to all of you and all of yours!

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas from snowy and cold Calgary to everyone else on this group! Hope Santa brings you lots of machining goodies!


----------



## whydontu (Dec 24, 2021)

Vancouver has a snowy Christmas Eve, if you count 1/2” of slush as snow. Merry Christmas to all,I wish you all dreams of sugar plums and Bridgeports and Monarchs


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, best wishes to all..


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas from frozen Saskatchewan to all.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2021)

Believe I hear reindeer passing overhead, Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 24, 2021)

What ever your beliefs, cherish the time you have with family and friends in these uncertain times.
Merry Christmas everybody.
Dusty - is Mac's nose lit up?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2021)

Dusty - is Mac's nose lit up?

Mac's Rudolph, couldn't say I'm sleeping. LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 24, 2021)

Official NORAD Santa Tracker
					

Follow Santa Claus as he makes his magical journey around the world!




					www.noradsanta.org


----------



## Brent H (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas from the middle of Lake Superior heading to Thunder Bay!  It has been a Super fantastic year and meeting a great bunch of you fellows has made this year a lot more special!   

Best wishes for a healthy and happy 2022!!


----------



## Darren (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Tomc938 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and a boring and uneventful (virus free) new year to all!


----------



## Snocrusher (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas all, from Manitoba


----------



## DPittman (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas and the best of 2022


----------



## Everett (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone from Thunder Bay!

Wishing you and yours all the best for 2022!


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy holidays from Georgia!


----------



## combustable herbage (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone from Greely with a bit of freezing rain!
Hope Santa was good to you.
Enjoy your time with family or better yet time in the shop.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas all, from drizzly Ontario. I am so happy to have found this group and look forward to a great New Year with you all.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Xmas to everybody...ain't no rain or slush in my neighborhood right now...keep yer stick on the ice & your powder dry!!


----------



## Aliva (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all +5 and sunny here in Sudbury


----------



## Janger (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas from wintery Alberta!


----------



## frankonthetis (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas from Thetis Island, BC.  Maybe the 4th or 5th actual White Christmas we have seen here in the last 5 decades.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 25, 2021)

Frank - Merry Christmas and welcome to the show. We had about an inch of snow this morning but it's pretty much gone now.


----------



## frankonthetis (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks  Mike and same to you.  Light snow all day in Nanaimo but Chemainus is clear right now.  About 1 degree so maybe CHEK’s prognostication for today will be off.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Perry (Dec 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas to the whole group.  I wish the best to each of you and all of your families. 

My life has gotten to be very busy this December.  My garage project is basically at a stand still.  Putting on approx. 5000kms a month between Calgary and Canmore.  This cold wintery snap is not helping.    I'm still very grateful for being allowed to "hang" with with some of the best guys around.


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 26, 2021)

Perry said:


> Merry Christmas to the whole group.  I wish the best to each of you and all of your families.
> 
> My life has gotten to be very busy this December.  My garage project is basically at a stand still.  Putting on approx. 5000kms a month between Calgary and Canmore.  This cold wintery snap is not helping.    I'm still very grateful for being allowed to "hang" with with some of the best guys around.


Say hi to Mike for me, next time you're in Canmore!


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas from -38 Saskatchewan.
At least it's a dry cold blah blah blah...
Spent 4 hours at the vet today with a client's dog.
Reason number 275 why we're retiring but came home to the best turkey I've ever had.
First time we've ever spatchcocked one and it was a winner.
Hope you all already have what you need and can look forward to what you want.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 26, 2021)

-38  And here I thought -28 was getting a little severe


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 26, 2021)

Late to the party here so Happy Boxing Day!
(Down for the count with a nasty cold....)


----------



## Dusty (Dec 26, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Late to the party here so Happy Boxing Day!
> (Down for the count with a nasty cold....)


@David_R8, Clause was really good to me yesterday brought me a new rubber tip with hole in the bottom so I can engage my ice grabber and won't end up on my face along with broken bones.

Take care and shake that nasty cold quickly.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 26, 2021)

Everyone can laugh at RED - Green, enjoy!


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 26, 2021)

How many people is this gonna make angry? Christmas Eve we went to a beach


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 27, 2021)

Good on ya Dave, merry Xmas  & happy new year from the farm.

   Currently -36  at the spot you park your truck now so you would have to park closer to the plug-in today  LOL.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 27, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Good on ya Dave, merry Xmas  & happy new year from the farm.
> 
> Currently -36  at the spot you park your truck now so you would have to park closer to the plug-in today  LOL.



-32 in Calgary this morning....


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 27, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Good on ya Dave, merry Xmas  & happy new year from the farm.
> 
> Currently -36  at the spot you park your truck now so you would have to park closer to the plug-in today  LOL.








You might like this, google Fort Pulaski in Georgia. They built the walls seven and a half feet thick, thought to be impenetrable at the time. New munitions were able to knock holes through. Something around 5200 rounds and shots fired in 30 hours. Neat stuff!


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 28, 2021)

Ohh man Civil War sites have been my "bucket list" forever...Lets do a little "then and now" comparison to the 5200 rounds. 
    Then....powder was 20 cents a pound and those  guns they would have been using probably used 6 lbs each shot so a total of $6,240 plus the projectile's (prob 20 lb'ers) at .85 each ( I have a reprint record of all the cannon ammo purchased by both armies) so another $4,420 totaling $10,660.
     Now.....BP is trading at $75.00 lb so at the same 6 lbs per shot $390,000. Simple exploding Projectiles now are $ 7000 each ( sophisticated electronic controlled can easily exceed $150,000 each) so another$36,400,000 totaling 36,790,000 to capture the same fort.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 28, 2021)

@Chicken lights where are you these days?  What did you haul to Georgia and what are you bringing back?


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 28, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights where are you these days?  What did you haul to Georgia and what are you bringing back?


Just got back into Ontario tonight. I took a load of hay down to Florida before Christmas. Had a slight kerfuffle with Johnny Law, that screwed up the load I was supposed to bring home. Ggggoooooodddd luck finding anything else Dec 23/24. Hightailed it out of Florida and hid out in Savannah for 3 days. Loaded yesterday morning in South Carolina, a load of paper rolls. Deliver that junk in the morning. 




















Estate started in 1733 driveway
Couple souvenirs
Civil war statue, Spanish war statue and water fountain in Forsyth park 
The Forrest Gump statue, where he sat on the park bench 
Savannah’s iconic bridge


----------

